# Hello



## anthony2001a (Feb 24, 2007)

I raised Chinese mantids in the 1970s as pets. At the time, I read every book in the library that was available. In the 80's, I found some European mantids in California and kept some of those for a while. My brother found a California mantis and we used to feed that adult too.

Now it's 2007, and thanks to the Internet, I can have fun with mantids again. I currently have 3 Chinese mantids, plus an Orchid Mantis from Yen Saw.

Nice to be here.

Anthony


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome. Nice orchid. I have enjoyed them too.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice orchid and orchid mantis. I can tell that it just ate a fly.


----------



## anthony2001a (Feb 24, 2007)

> Nice orchid and orchid mantis. I can tell that it just ate a fly.


It's actually an African violet, but I don't think the mantis minds. Do you think the fly wings are a dead giveaway? (no pun intended)

Anthony


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Anthony,

Welcome to the forum! Look at that, you introduce yourself with an awful pun....whats going on?!

Great Orchid mantid you have there.

Speak to you soon.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 25, 2007)

welcome!


----------

